
UX Design “Fails” In Star Wars - colinprince
http://www.experiencedzine.com/2014/05/11/9-ux-design-fails-in-star-wars/
======
awalton
I always thought the point of Luke's helmet was to force him not to use his
eyes, but instead use the force and feel the incoming shot instead of trying
to react to it by vision.

~~~
squidfood
It was useful for Luke, but if that was an off-the-shelf helmet (used by
pilots), you wouldn't want the blast shield to blind them.

